# confixx auf nem root



## Mutiger Toaster (10. Februar 2005)

hallo, ich bin neu hier und finde das board echt klasse.
 nun mein anliegen: mein clan hat nen root, worauf dod, ts, forum und hp laufen (und diverse dl's). os ist linux
 nun wurde vorgeschlagen, das man doch eigene postfächer für jeden member anlegen kann. ist zwar alles schön und gut, nur weis keiner so richtig wie-man weis eben nur brocken .
 also ist nun confixx für linux auf dem server installiert worden, jedoch kommt man damit nicht so ganz klar.

 kann man hier ein par tips bekommen oder en link für ein howto

 vielen dank mal im vorraus

 cu toast


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2005)

Hi, erstmal willkommen im Board. Vorweg erst einmal folgendes: Ein großteil der User bekommt eine mittelstarke bis sehr starke Migräne, wenn jemand folgende Fragmente in Kombination liest ... *Wir haben/Ich habe einen Rootserver* und *Wir haben / ich habe keine Ahnung*. Die Gründe sind schon ausführlich diskutiert worden, bitte lies dazu die entsprechenden Threads 

So, ich mag zwar nicht das Ihr das so tut/handhabt ohne einen echten Administrator zu haben aber ich lasse mir ungern nachsagen ich sei ein Ar$ch (weil ich die Zukunft dieses Servers ganz gut schätzen kann).

Sofern der Server Debian Linux als OS hat lest euch http://www.debianhowto.de durch! Hilft auch - ein wenig Hirnschmalz auf Eurer seite vorausgesetzt - eingeschränkt bei anderen *nixen.

Zum besseren Verständnis:
Wolltet Ihr confixx installieren oder ist das schon drauf und Ihr kommt damit nicht zurecht?
Confixx installiert normalerweise eine komplette angepasste Serverumgebung (also schlechte Idee wenn schon einiges/alles auf dem Server läuft).


----------

